# Problems getting my network cards to work

## jcmkk

When I boot up the kernel, I get the following lines that are errors 

```
* Calculating module dependencies...

*    Loading module natsemi

[color=red]*[/color]    Failed to load natsemi
```

Then later on down I get 

```
* Starting metalog...

* Bringing eth0 up...

* Failed to bring eth0 up

* Please make sure that /etc/conf.d/net has $iface_eth1 set

* ERROR:    Problem starting needed services.

*                "netmount" was not started.

* Starting local...
```

I just finished the install guide.  I know that my ethernet cards have to be able to work because I used it during the install.  My ethernet cards are Netgear FA311.

----------

## Guest

did you compile the driver directly into the kernel or did you install it  as module....(if as a module)..did you load them into /etc/modules.autoload....check your kernel config to be sure...if you compiled the driver directly into the kernel recompile the kernel with the driver as a module...add the module to the modules.autoload file in etc and then check your /etc/conf.d/net to be sure you have set up your connection correctly..(mine is simple dhcp so i just uncomment the iface_eth0="dhcp" line)...then you can rerun rc-update add net.eth0 default.

ciao

----------

